# Atlas Salt (SALT)



## Cheeter (6 mo ago)

The Goderich salt mine is the largest in North America, the downfall is that they have to use 1,8000 foot shafts to reach the salt level where as Atlas salt can drive down a ramp or use a conveyor to access the salt at a considerable lower cost. The placement of the salt mine is also perfect for shipping in Canada and to other parts of the world. No matter how the economy is doing we still need road and table salt. They are also producers of Gypsum and into the storage of green energy.
Although this is in it's early stages it is a different from tech, health care, financials or other industrial stocks. No the Financials are not good at this time, making it the best time to invest. Atlas Salt owns 100% of the salt dome and are in the process of getting it out of the ground. There is very little cost in processing road salt. Goderich Ontario is home to the largest salt mine in the world (Compass Minerals). I have spoke with miners from Compass Minerals and they all see the huge advantages Atlas has over Compass and are investing in Atlas. The now president of Atlas Salt (Rowland Howe) was Manager of the Goderich mine and responsible for turning it into the world's largest salt mine. Sometimes it's not about looking at the financials at start up but looking at who is managing the project, the global impact the project will have and having an understanding as to why a business would have success or not. It's white gold if you ask me.

See for your self: Atlas Salt Inc.


----------



## Birder (9 mo ago)

I actually went on a tour of the mine when it was owned by Domtar back in the 1980s. Very interesting and somewhat eerie driving around in the dark on a big truck through caverns of salt. You could actually taste it in your mouth. The big issue of course is that salt has been declared a toxic substance and the environmentalists would prefer it not be used.


----------



## MK7GTI (Mar 4, 2019)

Still pushing this place eh?


----------



## Cheeter (6 mo ago)

MK7GTI said:


> Still pushing this place eh?


Hi, MK7GTI. Not pushing at all. Just sharing what I really think is going to be a winner. You have to do your own research. Only time will tell. If you have any good prospects I would interested in hearing about them. Thank you


----------



## MK7GTI (Mar 4, 2019)

This is now the second time you have started a thread for the company and said the exact same thing.


----------



## Cheeter (6 mo ago)

Yes actually, you are correct. It was my first post. I started the thread then I realized I posted it in the wrong section so I moved it and that got me banned for spamming and the post was deleted so I started over.


----------



## Cheeter (6 mo ago)

Update: 
Good news for Atlas Salt Inc.
Trudeau was in Newfoundland yesterday with German Chancellor Olaf Scholts where they Singed an agreement to supply Germany with hydrogen. The Hydrogen would be produced in Newfoundland by a company called World Energy GH2. They have proposed to build up to 164 onshore wind turbines to power the hydrogen production facility, with long-term plans of tripling the project's size. The project will be 20 times larger then all of Canada's other hydrogen projects put together. The energy would be stored in the Fischell’s Brook Salt Dome Property, a 226 square kilometer project found in southwestern Newfoundland and owned by Atlas Salt. Salt chambers make perfect vessels for gas storage because the mineral's low permeability traps the gas.


----------

